# The Lingerie Football League & Why We Love It



## Arnold (Sep 9, 2011)

*The Lingerie Football League & Why We Love It*
By Staff Report
for MuscleSport Mag







So S.T.O.B. took in our first LFL game this past weekend and it was awesome.  Honestly, the three of us know what those of you who haven???t been to or watched a LFL game is thinking. We know you think it???s a joke, WWE type entertainment but trust us this is a real sport with amazing athletes.

We have been lucky enough to get to know many of the Minnesota Valkyrie players since starting to cover the team in early May and these are down to earth, humble girls that are also great athletes who have transformed in the past few months into great football players.

We have been so impressed we want to make an impression on you that you should give the LFL a chance.  To convince you, we have come up with 50 reasons you should be a fan of the LFL team in your city.

edf_page_ad

50. Post game meet and greets.

49. Never miss a game, every game is on MTV2 due to there only being one game a week.

48. Games played on Friday night, party night, go ahead and have that extra beer, you don???t work tomorrow. (If you work on Saturdays???.that sucks???but I bet you still party on Fridays anyways)

47. They take this seriously.

46. Look at the jerseys.

45. Big hits.

44. Garter belts.

43. Way ahead of the NFL in number of players with long hair coming out of the back of their helmet.

42. Access to locker rooms via STOB and MTV2.

41. Much closer to action when at the game.

40. Lambeau Leaps are much more exciting for front row attendees.

39. They smell better than NFL players.

38. For the most part, the ladies are actually from the city they play for.

37. They are pretty! (Or ???Purdy??? for Green Bay)

36. Chances of a LFL???er going out with you are slim???but they are better than anybody who says ???Purdy???.

35. No Punts.

34. No Field Goals.

33. No Extra Point kicks, they play football for them. (2 pts from the 5 yd line, 1 pt from the 2 yd line)

32. Only kickoffs are to start game and after halftime.

31. Minor injuries may not hurt your team???s chances.  The teams have weeks in between games in which they can get healthy, so your star player can come back and play every game.

30. Anne Erler???s fumble???pick up the fumble???run like crazy play.

29. Play fakes so good they fake out the refs!  Jana Skrtic of the Valkyrie could show Peyton Manning a thing or two about a play fake.

28. Touchdown dances encouraged.

27. Post play taunts and dances???encouraged.

26. No Fun League it isn???t.  It is the Lots (of) Fun League.

25. The games are live this year.

24.  Green Bay vs.Minnesota Rivalry.

23. STOB Blog covers it???.sorry???shameless self promotion.

22. No Lockouts.

21. No Preseason.

20. Brett Favre free???no guarantee he hasn???t texted but he won???t be playing we guarantee.

19. Games don???t drag on and on and on and on for 3 hours. Two 17 minute halves move quickly, almost too quickly, and even if they did take 3 hours???look at the jerseys.

18. Eye black on ladies???there is just something about it.

17. LFL Fantasy Football.

16. Commissioner???s Corner ??? Mitchell Mortaza is a hands on Commissioner that listens to the fans and what they want.  He is also at every LFL game making sure the fans get a great experience and that both teams are ready to compete.

15. Exciting plays.

14. More exciting plays due to the whole???lingerie thing.

13. Volunteers ??? Many people that put in time for the LFL are doing it purely because they believe in it not for a paycheck and due to that belief produce a great product.

12. #10 might actually be a 10.

11. No running out of bounds like the NFL.

10. Only 7 players on the field for each team which allows for stars to make a bigger impact on the game.

9. Pregame warm ups much more interesting???look at the jerseys.

8. Player Intro Dances.

7. When at a game, once it starts it???s a football game, the lingerie becomes an after thought as you will be enjoying great competition.

6. Energy and excitement in the arena is tough to match. (see video above)

5. Great athletes.

4. L.A. has a football team.

3. Las Vegas has a team.

2. Money isn???t the motivator; these ladies are passionate and love the game they never had the opportunity to play before this league.

1. Again???look at the jerseys.

Not convinced?  Well that stinks???maybe we???ll give you 50 more reasons next month.


----------



## Tako1984 (Sep 28, 2011)

i agree 100%


----------



## bigmanjws (Oct 3, 2011)

Standing "O" for the Lingerie Football League..........Check that may have been a seated O hahaha.


----------



## Walnutz (Oct 3, 2011)

Love it!!!


----------



## mehamgul101 (Oct 17, 2011)

well you explain it very well and i am 100 percent agree with your statement and thanks for your such nice sharing with us in this forum keep it up and keep sharing 

__________
funny stories


----------



## lifterjaydawg (Oct 17, 2011)

very good thread


----------



## MDR (Oct 17, 2011)

Excellent stuff.  100% support.  Love to see this live.


----------



## MuscleGauge1 (Oct 24, 2011)

LOL Hilarious...


----------



## Curt James (Oct 30, 2011)

Awesome!


----------



## ExLe (Oct 30, 2011)

The WNBA should take note on how to make womens sports watchable...


----------



## MuscleGauge1 (Oct 31, 2011)

*Yes!*



ExLe said:


> The WNBA should take note on how to make womens sports watchable...


 
Yes, they need to start with recruiting WOMEN to play in the WNBA instead of burly looking over-sized Trannies


----------



## ExLe (Oct 31, 2011)

MuscleGauge1 said:


> Yes, they need to start with recruiting WOMEN to play in the WNBA instead of burly looking over-sized Trannies


 
Or ditching the burly oversized-trannies for the hot trannies...

That way they will be hot and play semi good ball...


----------



## ExLe (Nov 1, 2011)

Madmann said:


> Blame the colleges and not the WNBA because that is where most of the players come from,
> but nice of you to insult peoples young daughters anyway. Makes their parents proud for sure.


 

Or blame the ghetto parents for making such ugly butch man looking "ladies"


----------



## ExLe (Nov 1, 2011)

Madmann said:


> There are ugly white-americans, latina-americans, asian-americans and other foreigners.
> 
> So take your inane racial nescience elsewhere. Its sad military men are losing their lives for you.


 
Yes there are ugly of all groups...

but on average black women are at the bottom...

Google all the list for mens racial preference...

On every list Black women are at the bottom...

Even Black men don't prefer them...

It has already been scientificaly proven that they are less attractive than any other group...


----------



## Big Pimpin (Nov 1, 2011)

Madmann said:


> I couldn't care less what other men prefer.
> 
> Bottom line is your comment was unreasonable and moronic.




Kill yourself.  Please.


----------



## ExLe (Nov 1, 2011)

Maddman is a colored or has Liberal guilt...

I am leaning towards a colored...


----------



## ExLe (Nov 1, 2011)

ExLe said:


> Or blame the ghetto parents for making such ugly butch man looking "ladies"


 


Madmann said:


> There are ugly white-americans, latina-americans, asian-americans and other foreigners.
> 
> 
> 
> So take your inane racial nescience elsewhere. Its sad military men are losing their lives for you.


 

This is how insecure you are about being black...

I didn't even mention race and you automatically assumed I was refering to black women by describing someone as ghetto, butch man looking...



Who has the inane racial comment here?...

And as far as the soldiers go they also fight for my right to my opinion,
so


----------



## hill450 (Nov 1, 2011)

I'm in love with this......


----------



## DFINEST (Nov 1, 2011)

ExLe said:


> Yes there are ugly of all groups...
> 
> but on average black women are at the bottom...
> 
> ...



Sounds like to me that you have the hots for a Black woman
and the one you want probably prefers to be set on fire
and would refuse your pee to put the fire out.

So UNTRUE.....
Especially about Black men.
How many Black men have you conversed 
with regarding this subject,
I'm willing to guess NONE. 
Furthermore, beauty is defined differently
by each individual and there is NO SCIENTIFIC evidence
that black woman are uglier than any other group
of women.

What may be beautiful to you may be ugly 
to someone else and vice versa 
BUT to characterize Black women
as ugly, in generalization, definitely sounds racist.


----------



## DFINEST (Nov 1, 2011)

Back to the original post,


----------



## ExLe (Nov 1, 2011)

DFINEST said:


> Sounds like to me that you have the hots for a Black woman
> and the one you want probably prefers to be set on fire
> and would refuse your pee to put the fire out.
> 
> ...


 

Look...

I know that attractiveness is subjective...

And yes there are plenty of good looking and bad looking people of every group...

A study done by psychologist Satoshi Kanazawa concludes that Black females were less attractive due to their higher level of testosterone than other groups...

These higher levels of testosterone make their physical features less desirable to males...

black females that scored high were mixed and lacked the traditional African features, lips, hair, noise...

He even cited a study done in the University of North Carolina...

Statistically %70 of black women are single in the US, the highest of all groups, Asians males are the highest group among males...

These are facts...

Yes this is a sensitive subject and offends many people due to it dealing with race...

But for example...

If a study done polling people to rank their favorite pizza chain and the result were consistently 

1-Round Table-40%
2-Pizza Hut-30%
3-Dominos-20%
4-Little Ceasers-%10

Would this poll be prejudice against Little Ceasers?...

No... It would conclude Round Table to be the most desirable pizza chain and Little Ceasers the least, even though %10 voted for little Ceasers as number 1 and some people prefer it, On average little Ceasers is the least desirable...

Sorry if it sounds racist, the numbers don't lie...


----------



## DFINEST (Nov 1, 2011)

ExLe said:


> Look...
> 
> I know that attractiveness is subjective...
> 
> ...



First, MOST SINGLE Black women are single because THEY 
are not attracted to non-Black men, FACT. Of ALL groups,
Black females are the least likely to date outside of their
race SO that does not equate to the attractiveness of Black women.

Secondly, you've implied that WNBA players come from the ghetto;
Many come from rural America, Suburban America and
Foreign countries.

Nothing sensitive about this subject to me and 
this is the conclusion of only ONE pyschologist. 
I gaurantee to you that I can poll, in anonymity,
only Black men and most will not agree to this assertion.

I date ALL women; I see color (Black, White, Brown, etc...)
and it looks DAMN GOOD to me! 

Again, I ask you, how many Black men have you 
had a discussion with concerning this assertion, 
as it is not a FACT; 
I'm willing to bet you've conversed with NONE.  

This assertion sounds like the other "MYTH"
about male penile endowment between 
Black males and White males BUT like
you've stated, the numbers don't lie.


----------



## ExLe (Nov 1, 2011)

DFINEST said:


> First, MOST SINGLE Black women are single because THEY
> are not attracted to non-Black men, FACT. Of ALL groups,
> Black females are the least likely to date outside of their
> race SO that does not equate to the attractiveness of Black women.
> ...


 
I gaurantee to you that I can poll, in anonymity,
only Black men and most will not agree to this assertion.


This could be true...

But poll All men not just black men... I can gaurentee you who will be at the bottom...

Polling only black men is like only polling little Ceasers pizza employees on the pizza poll... It's biased

And as far as black females being single you claim

"Black females are the least likely to date outside of their
race SO that does not equate to the attractiveness of Black women"

Then this only helps my argument that not even Black men find black women the most attractive out of all groups...

It's not like there is a shortage of black males... 

They are obviously dating or they would also be %70

And black females being the least likely to date outside thier race isn't by choice. It's because other races are not wanting to date black women and a high % of black males are dating outside thier race, thats how you get %70...

%70 single and all polls done show black women at the bottom...

Put 2 and 2 together, you are in denial...


----------



## DFINEST (Nov 1, 2011)

ExLe said:


> I gaurantee to you that I can poll, in anonymity,
> only Black men and most will not agree to this assertion.
> 
> 
> ...



I made the statememt about Black men because 
your assertion included the statement that Black 
men find Black women the least attractive, 
which is false.

Men of other races are attempting to date 
Black women BUT Black women choose
not to do so because of the feared backlash
from the Black community, sad but True. 
As stated before, Black women are not attracted 
to men of other races, also sad but true.

No, there isn't a shortage of Black males BUT
Black men, as well women and men from other races,
do not limit their dating options to one race
where as the Black woman will not date 
outside of their race. In other words, Black 
women are the only segment of the US population 
that limit their dating options.

In Europe, Africa, and the Caribbean you will see Black women
dating outside of their race BUT in the US, it is not
generally appealing to Black women.


----------



## ExLe (Nov 2, 2011)

DFINEST said:


> I made the statememt about Black men because
> your assertion included the statement that Black
> men find Black women the least attractive,
> which is false.
> ...


 

Do you speak for all black women or something?...

There is no study or poll I have ever seen that shows black women will not date out of there own race. And you can't speak for all black women. I have seen plenty of black women date outside their race.

And why do blacks give backlash for dating outside the community, isn't that called being racist? So is the statement that black women will not date outside their race.

Jewish women don't date outside their own and they don't have a single rate of %70...

Are you disputing all the polls that have been done on* all men *that show black women to be the least attractive?...


----------



## DFINEST (Nov 2, 2011)

ExLe said:


> Do you speak for all black women or something?...
> 
> There is no study or poll I have ever seen that shows black women will not date out of there own race. And you can't speak for all black women. I have seen plenty of black women date outside their race.
> 
> ...



Many Black woman that I associate with have said this
and this subject has been discussed many times in the social
media (Nightline, Michael Baisden, Oprah, etc...). 
Unlike you, I have personallly interacted with Black 
women who have said this. 
You on the other hand have failed to assert ONE single 
instance of an interaction with a Black Man,
that you know personally, that has supported your assertion.

You've stated that all men, EVEN BLACK MEN, find
Black Women the least attractive; This is simply
not true as far as the BLACK MEN portion of the statement.

Are you now asserting that there are no Black Jews;
I personally know some AND they date other 
members of the Jewish Faith. Jewish women 
don't date outside of their Faith, not RACE.

Yes, it is racist for the Black American community to
give Black women a backlash for dating
outside of their race, I never said it wasn't.

Every poll does not support your assertion 
about the least attractive woman as being
the Black woman.

Are you disputing that you have a crush on 
a Black woman and she won't give you none?

Are you disputing the polls about Black Male penile endowment'?


----------



## Call of Ktulu (Nov 2, 2011)




----------



## ExLe (Nov 2, 2011)

DFINEST said:


> Many Black woman that I associate with have said this
> and this subject has been discussed many times in the social
> media (Nightline, Michael Baisden, Oprah, etc...).
> Unlike you, I have personallly interacted with Black
> ...




No, and Asian males have the smallest...

It's funny how blacks get offended when the stereotypes are negative about them, but glorify the the positive ones...


Yes I am disputing that I have a crush on a black women, I like Latinas...I think I know what I like and don't like...


Why don't you go and make a thread and ask the males here to rank what type of female they prefer... Want to bet black female will be last...


----------



## DFINEST (Nov 2, 2011)

ExLe said:


> [/COLOR]
> 
> No, and Asian males have the smallest...
> 
> ...



I never glorified the poll of Black male penile endowment.
If you've read my earlier post, I've stated it as a myth BUT
like you, I googled it and guess what, Polls appeared 
that supported the assertion.
I still believe it to be a myth because POLLS
for the most part are not scientific, they're artistic.

I'm asserting that you do have a crush on Black women
and you're simply mad because they won't 
give you the time of day because you're unattractive
to them. Note that I did not state that you're unattractive,
I said that you're unattractive to them.

You make the post if that's what you believe BUT the sampling
will be suspect due to members of this site having already
read our posts.


----------



## ExLe (Nov 2, 2011)

DFINEST said:


> I never glorified the poll of Black male penile endowment.
> If you've read my earlier post, I've stated it as a myth BUT
> like you, I googled it and guess what, Polls appeared
> that supported the assertion.
> ...


 
I think you don't want to make the thread because you are scared at the results... Why would people reading our post have any effect with how they rank?... And besides this section of IM is like the WNBA, people rarley come in to see whats going on because of the better choices...

Well since you are googeling mens sizes, google female attractiveness by race and tell me if my assertions are correct again...

It's easy to dismiss polls when you are not in agreement with them, it's hard to dispute polls, plus a %70 single rate.


----------



## DFINEST (Nov 2, 2011)

ExLe said:


> I think you don't want to make the thread because you are scared at the results... Why would people reading our post have any effect with how they rank?... And besides this section of IM is like the WNBA, people rarley come in to see whats going on because of the better choices...
> 
> Well since you are googeling mens sizes, google female attractiveness by race and tell me if my assertions are correct again...
> 
> It's easy to dismiss polls when you are not in agreement with them, it's hard to dispute polls, plus a %70 single rate.



I have nothing to fear, your idea, your thread to post.
You must be fearful of my assertions as well.
I only disputed the portion where you've stated 
"...even Black men" find Black women the least unattractive
which is not TRUE.


----------



## DFINEST (Nov 2, 2011)

BTW, I watch the WNBA and womens college basketball
as the two of them are more fundamentally sound than the men.
I'll admit, the NBA and men's college basketball are more
exciting to watch. For this reason, I can't relate to your 
statement about the WNBA as I'm a fan.


----------



## ExLe (Nov 2, 2011)

DFINEST said:


> I have nothing to fear, your idea, your thread to post.
> You must be fearful of my assertions as well.
> I only disputed the portion where you've stated
> "...even Black men" find Black women the least unattractive
> which is not TRUE.


 
I will concede you this point...


----------



## ExLe (Nov 2, 2011)

DFINEST said:


> BTW, I watch the WNBA and womens college basketball
> as the two of them are more fundamentally sound than the men.
> I'll admit, the NBA and men's college basketball are more
> exciting to watch. For this reason, I can't relate to your
> statement about the WNBA as I'm a fan.


 

My anaology was based on WNBA attendance and ratings vs. NBA attendance and ratings...


And views on this section of IM vs other sections...


----------



## Call of Ktulu (Nov 2, 2011)

This women is retarded.


----------



## MuscleGauge1 (Nov 2, 2011)

*Thread Killed....*



Big Pimpin said:


> Kill yourself. Please.


 


Madmann said:


> I couldn't care less what other men prefer.
> 
> Bottom line is your comment was unreasonable and moronic.
> 
> ...


 


ExLe said:


> Yes there are ugly of all groups...
> 
> but on average black women are at the bottom...
> 
> ...


 


Madmann said:


> There are ugly white-americans, latina-americans, asian-americans and other foreigners.
> 
> So take your inane racial nescience elsewhere. Its sad military men are losing their lives for you.


Wow....Thread Killed. R.I.P.  The Lingerie Football League & Why We Love It Time of Death 11:35A.M. EST


----------



## ExLe (Nov 2, 2011)

MuscleGauge1 said:


> Wow....Thread Killed. R.I.P. The Lingerie Football League & Why We Love It Time of Death 11:35A.M. EST


 

It can be saved...


----------



## ExLe (Nov 2, 2011)




----------



## MuscleGauge1 (Nov 3, 2011)

*Save The Thread*



ExLe said:


>


 


ExLe said:


> It can be saved...


 
This is a good start!


----------



## ExLe (Nov 4, 2011)

MuscleGauge1 said:


> This is a good start!


 



More coming soon...


----------



## MuscleGauge1 (Nov 7, 2011)

*QB Chick is grabbing something*



ExLe said:


> More coming soon...


That blonde QB in the pic above is grabbing something, but its not a football. Winning!


----------



## shawn adams (Apr 29, 2012)

yes they are sweet


----------



## rvp12Bet (May 5, 2012)

They also have big b**bs.


----------



## chriskanakis (Apr 14, 2014)

found this thread and wanted to share some recent pics of some of the girls NOW. Also FYI they were bought out and changed the name to Legends Football League not lingerie anymore 
http://www.chriskanakis.blogspot.com/2014/04/chris-kanakis-legends-football-league.html


----------

